# Suns Offseason Thread



## Dissonance

Full info *http://data.shamsports.com/content/pages/data/salaries/suns.jsp*​
*FAs*
Eric Bledsoe (RFA)
PJ Tucker (RFA)
Channing Frye (Player Option)
Ish Smith (Unguaranteed)
Dionte Christmas (Unguaranteed)
Shavlik Randolph (Unguaranteed)
Emeka Okafor

Potential NBA FAs
*http://hoopshype.com/free_agency_2014.htm*

*NBA Draft*
#14 
#18 
#27 
#50 

Links:
*www.draftexpress.com*
*Hoopshype.com*
*NBADRAFT.NET*


----------



## RollWithEm

Does Channing Frye opt out? What is Bledsoe going to get paid? Why do they still owe that money to Beasley next season?


----------



## Dissonance

RollWithEm said:


> Does Channing Frye opt out? What is Bledsoe going to get paid? Why do they still owe that money to Beasley next season?


I doubt he opts out. Unless he thinks he can command a bigger overall deal that makes it worth it. Anywhere but here. Hope he opts out.

Near max or Max for RFAs. 

Team waived him and spread his salary.



> Faced with owing him $9 million of guaranteed contract, the Suns escaped the failed Beasley experiment with a buyout Tuesday that emphasizes a character standard which was overlooked last year and saves the club $2 million in salary and even more in cap hits for the next two years.
> 
> Babby negotiated to reduce Beasley’s salary for this season from $6 milliion to $4.67 million and next season’s guaranteed $3 million of a $6 million salary to $2.33 million. Using the waive-and-spread provision of the collective bargaining agreement, the Suns will spread that $2.33 million in payment and cap hits over the years to $778,000 annually. The buyout, along with the ability to spread next year’s salary, creates $1.4 million in cap space this year (now about $6.7 million of total space) and $2.2 million more of cap space next year.
> 
> If they had used the provision in August, Beasley would have been paid $1.8 million over five years. To create more salary cap flexibility, Suns Managing Partner Robert Sarver agreed to paying Beasley more up front.


----------



## RollWithEm

Dissonance said:


> I doubt he opts out. Unless he thinks he can command a bigger overall deal that makes it worth it. Anywhere but here. Hope he opts out.


Why? Seems like a very reasonable deal for a solid offensive stretch 4.


----------



## Dissonance

RollWithEm said:


> Why? Seems like a very reasonable deal for a solid offensive stretch 4.


That's all he does though. He's too soft. I want a lot more toughness. Off the bench he's OK.

Maybe sounds cold but wanted us to get rid of him for yrs now, thought when he had heart problem it was a matter of time. Glad he's OK though.


----------



## Basel

I'm sorry we ended your season and you had to create this thread.


----------



## Dissonance

Basel said:


> I'm sorry we ended your season and you had to create this thread.


How does it feel to have had Dwight Howard and lose him?

How does it feel have to endure this type of season without being guaranteed a top 5 pick and may not get the proper help?


----------



## Basel

Dissonance said:


> How does it feel to have had Dwight Howard and lose him?
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel have to endure this type of season without being guaranteed a top 5 pick and may not get the proper help?



It feels fine. Lakers always bounce back.


----------



## Dissonance

Not this Lakers era with that brain trust in charge now. Prepare for suffering.


----------



## Basel

Dissonance said:


> Not this Lakers era with that brain trust in charge now. Prepare for suffering.



Never!


----------



## l0st1

Wait, how did the Lakers end our season?


I like what Frye brings to our team. Sure we could use a more physical PF but I think his shooting really opens up our offense for Dragic and Bledsoe. I would say that it more valuable. I'd rather him start and sign a physical PF off the bench when needed. Someone like Reggie Evans depending on the state of our team next year.

Bledsoe will be expensive but I don't think we have any other option than to pay him and hope he continues to work. Other than that I have no idea what to expect from this summer. I really can't think of a Free Agent(not counting "Lebron") that I'd like to see us go after. Not sure Hayward would fit well at the 3. Bosh is the only PF I can think of that would be nice at PF. I think it really comes down to our team improving from within. Len, Plumlee, Goodwin, Keiff/Marcus and Bledsoe all need to work hard this summer.


----------



## Dissonance

l0st1 said:


> Wait, how did the Lakers end our season?
> 
> 
> I like what Frye brings to our team. Sure we could use a more physical PF but I think his shooting really opens up our offense for Dragic and Bledsoe. I would say that it more valuable. I'd rather him start and sign a physical PF off the bench when needed. Someone like Reggie Evans depending on the state of our team next year.
> 
> Bledsoe will be expensive but I don't think we have any other option than to pay him and hope he continues to work. Other than that I have no idea what to expect from this summer. I really can't think of a Free Agent(not counting "Lebron") that I'd like to see us go after. Not sure Hayward would fit well at the 3. Bosh is the only PF I can think of that would be nice at PF. *I think it really comes down to our team improving from within. Len, Plumlee, Goodwin, Keiff/Marcus and Bledsoe all need to work hard this summer*.


We may have maxed out what some players can do already. My fear in hoping for internal progress, is this team come next yr goes the other way and we have a yr we were expecting this yr. Also, sounds like this franchise's luck. 


I hope McD has something up his sleeve again in a trade.


----------



## Madstrike

Dont worry, we will get wiggins with our 0,5% chance!


----------



## Maravilla

Wish we could trade all 3 of our 1sts this year to the bulls for Noah. That would be swell.


----------



## Hyperion

I really hope that the Suns get rewarded for trying than the east coast teams' tanking.


----------



## Dissonance

Hyperion said:


> I really hope that the Suns get rewarded for trying than the east coast teams' tanking.


We deserve it on principle. If not, like to see us get or move up for Aaron Gordon. Matrix Reloaded.



If we don't use it, multiple picks or pieces to land a surefire star


----------



## l0st1

When was the last time we got a top 5 pick? Or how many times have we gotten one?

As for Aaron Gordon, I've heard mixed things about him. All the talent and drive in the world but will he have a defined position?


----------



## Dissonance

Len was the 5th pick last yr. :diss:

Moot anyway, we're not moving up in the lottery.





Watching him in the Tourney. He plays HARD, hustles, good defender and rebounds. He's Matrix-like and guard multiple positions. I think he's 3 and can play some 4.


----------



## Hyperion

l0st1 said:


> When was the last time we got a top 5 pick? Or how many times have we gotten one?
> 
> As for Aaron Gordon, I've heard mixed things about him. All the talent and drive in the world but will he have a defined position?


We traded Deng/Iguadala (fourth pick) for cash in 04...


----------



## 29380

Hyperion said:


> We traded Deng/Iguadala (fourth pick) for cash in 04...


7th


----------



## l0st1

Hyperion said:


> We traded Deng/Iguadala (fourth pick) for cash in 04...


That was the 7th pick.

I can't remember when we had a top 5 pick. Honestly only one that comes to mind was the coin flip debacle and us getting Neal Walk.


----------



## Dissonance

LAST YR. Unless you aren't counting that.




Words from our savior (I didn't bother doing the tweet code)


paulcoro 31m

From #Suns GM Ryan McDonough: "We've reached the point that we'd rather put ourselves in that elite group of contenders sooner than later."

paulcoro 27m

McDonough on the #Suns' team chemistry: "We don't want to rock the boat too much and screw that up."


paulcoro 13m

McDonough said the #Suns are unlikely to bring in 3 first-round picks: "Our preference would be to trade for a star if we could do that."


paulcoro 5m

Lon Babby: "As I put my former agent hat on, where else would you rather go than the Phoenix #Suns right now?"


----------



## Dissonance

Hm....

*Does Eric Bledsoe want to be a Phoenix Sun?*


----------



## l0st1

Wow, totally forgot about last year. Shows what kind of impression Len made.

He's not wrong about Bledsoe's demeanor. He's very.... well aloof. And I truly hope that if he isn't interested in resigning he at least helps us by working out a sign and trade.


----------



## Maravilla

I tend to side with it being his personality.. but I would be lying if the above line of thinking hasn't occurred with me this season while he was rehabbing.


We will just have to see how it plays out. I surely hope he ends up choosing to stay and we move forward with him, but if he doesn't then we will have to keep it moving.

2 things make me think that he will be here well after this season, and that is the way that McD and Babby have spoken in public about him in several different aspects, and the way that he handles himself on the court and with his teammates. He genuinely appears to enjoy the group of players he played.

So we will see.


----------



## 29380

> Goodwin, 19, was leaving the Arkansas Skatium, an ice and roller rink in his hometown of Little Rock, on May 4 when the incident occurred at approximately 11 p.m., according to Arkansas State Police public information officer Bill Sadler. A state trooper witnessed Goodwin cursing and "exhibiting aggressive gestures" toward another person while exiting the building and the trooper reported telling Goodwin twice to stop cursing twice, Sadler said.


*Goodwin arrested outside Arkansas skating rink
*


----------



## l0st1

I mean depending on the details, who cares if he was pissed off and yelling/swearing. What a stupid situation. Though trying to struggle with an officer is a bad idea. Wonder what the Suns FO thinks about this


----------



## Hyperion

l0st1 said:


> I mean depending on the details, who cares if he was pissed off and yelling/swearing. What a stupid situation. Though trying to struggle with an officer is a bad idea. Wonder what the Suns FO thinks about this


Resisting arrest is basically any movement at all, or no movement, or cooperating.


----------



## Dissonance

According to Sheridan, Suns most active for 1st rd picks. 


Also, from one of those unreliable sites. Love is open to coming to PHX. Won't go crazy til it's reported elsewhere haha. I did read from Woj he's not set on LA or NY.


----------



## Maravilla

I could see McD being savvy enough to pull another 'bledsoe' type move... where if we don't make a trade directly FOR Love, we could jump in as the 3rd team who supplies all of the additional pieces to make teams happy and maybe walk away with an improved lotto pick or even more attractive assets that may not be K. Love.


----------



## Maravilla

Also, I am never upset when L0st1 posts.

Keep on keepin on.


----------



## Dissonance

Now word comes that Love wants to explore FA and Wolves are open to deal. 

Same thing we all hear about potential destinations CHI and GSW intrigue him with NY and LAL as possibilities. Actually was said, PHX has not be ruled out so maybe he is open to it.


----------



## Maravilla

I hope we match PJ btw... so long as it is within reason.

Which I offer to you.... what is within reason to keep PJ?


----------



## Dissonance

I probably value him less than most do so I may be wrong to answer haha.


----------



## Maravilla

I used too. But he grew on me and we could use a place for him on our team. Ideally as a back up at a back up salary... Brings us something like raja bell back. 


Although i will be the first to admit that 2/3 is where we need to get a legit scoring threat if we dont upgrade in the post.


----------



## Hyperion

Maravilla said:


> I hope we match PJ btw... so long as it is within reason.
> 
> Which I offer to you.... what is within reason to keep PJ?


I'd say around 10M/4yrs would be a great deal for him. For the team, 6M/4yrs is probably what he's worth.


----------



## l0st1

Damn you .5% chance!


----------



## Dissonance

Hope McD has something up his sleeve.


----------



## l0st1

PJ should probably be around 3 years 9-10M I think.

He tries to do too much on offense otherwise he's great. Great defensively, good offensive rebounder, can hit the corner three(though not as well as we'd like) and is scrappy, hard nosed bruiser type which our team has always lacked.


----------



## l0st1

> The Kings put the No. 8 pick in the draft on the trade block immediately after the lottery Tuesday night, league sources told NBA.com, clearly looking to add at least one impact veteran in an attempt to push into the playoff conversation next season rather than wait for another rookie prospect to develop - See more at: http://hoopshype.com/rumors.htm#sthash.sjcFPoIy.dpuf


Anyway we can work something out to move up in the draft?


----------



## Dissonance

Depends what they mean by impactful vet. Not sure we have unless worth it. I'd like us to go get Aaron Gordon if possible.



Lost in lottery stuff, we're owners of #14 , but #18 , #27 , and #50 (hope we start stashing euros)


----------



## Dissonance

Since it'll probably come up and I don't think Suns will want to max him, plus his potential indifference to staying.

Would you guys do multiple 1's and Bledsoe in S/T for Love?


----------



## l0st1

Valuewise I think so, but with his extension and Dragic extension I'm not sure we'd be able to add the necessary pieces around them. Obviously preference is to add Love to Bledsoe and Dragic.

I wouldn't be opposed to it honestly. We would need to get a legit 2 guard and hope Len/Plumlee continue to develop. Then need to figure out how to get PJ, and the Morris brothers to resign on the cheap.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, I'd definitely do it as well - if it's possible. Cuz While Goran/Bledsoe/Love looks good, we're still miss something... We can also find a way to fill the void of a 3rd piece. I'd rather that be a true SG or a SF. 

Maybe even deal Len, other assets for it.


----------



## Hyperion

Even if the Suns give Tucker 3M/yr (which is double what he's worth) and they give Bledsoe 12M/yr, they'll still be 15M below the salary cap with another 15M coming off the books next year.


----------



## Dissonance

*Prospects Find No Rest From 'Grueling Process' in Phoenix*


----------



## l0st1

I like it. Give them real life situations and judge the players work ethic and drive as well as their game.


----------



## Dissonance

^Indeed. We've been working out a shit ton of players cuz of our picks too.


Keep an eye on Clint Capela for us anywhere - if we keep our picks. His name is popping up a lot. 6'11" C/PF from Swiss and has freakish defensive potential according to people.


----------



## Maravilla

Saer Sene had unreal defensive potential too. -_- lol


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/480236815740194816


----------



## Dissonance

Yep. Heard this last week.

If nothing can be packaged for 2 or 3, makes sense. Wouldn't mind if we stashed a euro with it.


----------



## cima

Any chance we can bring back Marion for his ride off into the sunset? I wouldn't mind, it gives us depth at 3-4 and he should come cheap.


----------



## Maravilla

I want to bring Marion back at some point. He should close out his career with us. Honestly if it came down to it i would take him at this age as my starting SF over Tucker. They are going to be in the same price range right?


----------



## Dissonance

I'd love it. Bring back The Matrix. Huge fan of his and him over Nash and Amare. 

I also like how he was predicted to downfall once his athleticism went and found a role.


So all quiet on Suns front. One rumor we're looking to deal our picks for Kings 8 with few others. It would be nice. McD also said recently about that or moving em for a vet, or dealing late picks for future picks. Hopefully, something out of nowhere like Bledsoe deal happens. We're finally in position to make some noise w/cap and assets.


----------



## Maravilla

Unfortunately all the prospects that ive heard us interested in are people im against . Stauskas, mcdermott, or euros... Dont want em.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, I'm not too familar with prospects but some are intriguing. Not the ones you named though haha. Payne, Hood, Harris, Anderson, and as far as euros, Saric and Capela intrigue me. Can stash them. Capela's closer to Ibaka than Sene as far as comparisons go.


----------



## l0st1

Maravilla said:


> Unfortunately all the prospects that ive heard us interested in are people im against . Stauskas, mcdermott, or euros... Dont want em.





> T.J. Warren has has reportedly received a draft promise from the Phoenix Suns.
> The Suns own picks 14, 17, and 28 in Thursday's draft and could have promised the former N.C. State forward that they'd select him in any of those spots. Warren brings a solid mid-range game to the table and would likely fill a role with the Suns as a scorer off the bench. The 20-year-old was a surprise addition to green room, so there could be legs to this reported promise with the No. 18 pick being the most likely pick used on Warren.





> Young had originally been projected as a lottery pick, but has slipped down draft boards as of late and this could explain why. The accident has caused him to miss his last five workouts and the former Kentucky Wildcat is now being projected to be selected at the end of the first round. The teams reportedly interested in Young include the Lakers, Suns, Bulls and Bobcats.


I'm really surprised that most mock drafts have us in need of a wing player when it seems abundantly clear we need some low post help. I'm guessing they say we need a wing because Bledsoe is uncertain to return, but with him being a RFA I would say you should bet on home team matching. Which leaves a need at PF (with either Plumlee or Len at C).

Don't know much about Warren outside of he's apparently an offensive beast. How is he defensively and what kind of rebounder is he? Any chance Aaron Gordon falls to us? A couple mocks I've seen have him being taken 10-12.


----------



## Maravilla

If we are seriously considering moving bledsoe, i dee no reason why we couldnt move into the top 5 with him and all our picks.


----------



## Dissonance

Maravilla said:


> If we are seriously considering moving bledsoe, i dee no reason why we couldnt move into the top 5 with him and all our picks.


RFA. Can't be traded right now.

And I think they'd only potentially deal him for a Love type of deal or the like. Not an unproven commodity like a rookie. Maybe neither.


----------



## l0st1

Alot of mocks have us taking some combination of Young, Anderson, Payne, Warren, McDermott, Lavine, Euros with 14/18. I wouldn't be opposed to a SF/PF combination. Maybe like Young and Payne or McDermott and Warren or something.

We definitely need a PF with one of the top 2 picks. If we don't swing a trade we will definitely take at least one euro to stash the cap hit.


----------



## Maravilla

I would have thought we didnt need a PF since we have the morri. But if we can get a traditional bruiser pf i can dig it. 

Would be shocked if we drafted anything but a wing at 14 or whenever our 1st pick falls.


----------



## Dissonance

BPA. BPA. BPA. I don't like when my teams pigeon-hole themselves by drafting need, letting talent slip by them.

And McD agrees.



> We don't draft on immediate need," Suns General Manager Ryan McDonough said. "We draft on whoever is going to have the best career. And it's a bonus if that guy can come in and play right away and still get better over the course of his career. Just because we were close to the playoffs, it's not like we're going to draft a guy just because he's able to play right away. I think that's where a lot of mistakes get made."


http://www.azcentral.com/story/spor...s-prime-interest-nba-draft-shooters/11400817/


----------



## Dissonance

When they get back on KTAR, Gambo gonna talk Suns and his insight.


----------



## Dissonance

Gambo says we want 1. Stauskas. 2 McDermott 3. Harris

If gone, Hood, Payne, Saric, then Warren, and Levine.

Concern over losing Tucker.


----------



## Dissonance

He says we really like Saric and hoping for him at 18. Not at 14, but because of aforementioned Tucker situation and Saric now staying over.


----------



## Dissonance

Rumor he just addressed.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481976413797355520

Worry there is paying a ton of $ to Bledsoe and then Dragic. But says it's counter-productive after 1 yr. Though possible.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns draft hat.




And Robert Sarver will be on Burns and Gambo next lol.


----------



## AG

Dissonance said:


> Gambo says we want 1. Stauskas. 2 McDermott 3. Harris


Those guys will most likely be gone at 14. I like that Harris is a two-way guard, he plays excellent defense.


----------



## AG

Report: Phoenix Suns promise to draft T.J. Warren
http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/06/26/report-phoenix-suns-promise-to-draft-t-j-warren/


----------



## Dissonance

AG said:


> Report: Phoenix Suns promise to draft T.J. Warren
> http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/06/26/report-phoenix-suns-promise-to-draft-t-j-warren/


Sounds like BS.


----------



## AG

Dissonance said:


> Sounds like BS.


Most likely, although I wouldn't be surprised if we took him at 18


----------



## Dissonance

@Maravilla

Report just now, NO is shopping Anderson.


----------



## Maravilla

I just want a GOOD draft. Dont want to be more excited anout my late picks over my top pick. Forgive me if i am really unexcited about these reports about who we want.


----------



## Dissonance

Problem is not I'm not sure who we take to have a GOOD one or to get excited over too much :laugh:

Unless we move up.


----------



## Dissonance

And I was wrong lol.

But after doing research I like it.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482328220252254208










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482335616810491904












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482349555267035138


----------



## Maravilla

So bledsoe or dragic is gone. Just another underwhelming draft. Gonna hope for a trade of ennis


----------



## Dissonance

It's possible. But it's also he's a potential upgrade over Ish Smith as back up PG. Those two both started and may have run responsibilities at PG when one sat but someone ran the team when both sat.


I like Warren pick. Luke warm to Ennis but it can grow on me.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482350073310089216


----------



## l0st1

Maravilla said:


> I would have thought we didnt need a PF since we have the morri. But if we can get a traditional bruiser pf i can dig it.
> 
> Would be shocked if we drafted anything but a wing at 14 or whenever our 1st pick falls.


Meh, Keif is a bench forward I think. I want a guy that can defend, block a shot and rebound. Get some buckets at the rim etc. 

Hoping Ennis goes to Toronto, just not sure what we could possibly ask for. Why pass on someone else to get a player then trade him away for a mediocre asset


----------



## l0st1

Dissonance said:


> Gambo says we want 1. Stauskas. 2 McDermott 3. Harris
> 
> If gone, Hood, Payne, Saric, then Warren, and Levine.
> 
> Concern over losing Tucker.


Sounds like Gambo missed the mark on this one. Or at the last second Warren somehow jumped over Harris


----------



## Maravilla

Maybe there is something about hood. He fell to 23...

With len last year and ennis this year may success credit is starting to tip in Horny's favor rather than a balance of him and mcD. But we will see. Especially if we move either dragic or bledsoe for something lackluster.


----------



## cima

I'm not sure how to feel about this draft until the Bledsoe ordeal plays out...


----------



## Dissonance

Besides the big fish, who the Suns are looking at 




> The Suns' first full day of free-agency negotiations covered many bases, including the early stages of following up on their desire to retain three of last season's starters — restricted free agents Eric Bledsoe and P.J. Tucker, perhaps before they can sign an offer sheet with another team on July 10, and unrestricted free agent Channing Frye.
> 
> The Suns also have made contact with or been contacted by at least 12 other free agents. That includes unrestricted free agents Pau Gasol, Trevor Ariza, Luol Deng, Spencer Hawes, Danny Granger, Ed Davis, Marvin Williams and Josh McRoberts and restricted free agents Gordon Hayward, Chandler Parsons, Isaiah Thomas and Patrick Patterson. That does not necessarily mean the Suns are interested in all of them.
> 
> Of those players, only Gasol (33) and Granger (31) are in their 30s and only Patterson, Davis and Granger were not regular starters. Hayward (24), whose early Utah years were developed by then-Jazz assistant and present Suns coach Jeff Hornacek, is the youngest at 24, but Utah intends to match any offer. Davis, Parsons, Patterson and Thomas are all 25.


http://www.azcentral.com/story/spor...etain-trio-free-agent-frenzy-begins/11959299/


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

I like Bogdanovic a lot, looks like a an NBA player, probably a 3-and-D guy when all is said and done.

TJ Warren needs to work with a shot coach, and he's definitely not going to be a 4 in the NBA, but I could see him developing into a starter if things go right. 

Tyler Ennis I think looks a lot more like Luke Ridnour than Damian Lillard. Of the three I have the least expectations out of him. I guess there's something to be said for a guy who's worst case is as a journeyman backup PG, Earl Watson and Ramon Sessions have had solid careers after all.


----------



## AG

I'd be shocked if we got Lebron. He's staying in Miami.


----------



## Maravilla

Even though Wade has turned into a ginormous douche bag.. I would be interested to see what our staff could get out of him for he next 2-3 years or so.


----------



## Dissonance

Sources: Crickets Chirping on Suns front


Playing a dangerous waiting game...


----------



## l0st1

RealGM "insiders" report that Suns have one last meeting with Bron/Bron's Agent and then Lebron is expected to make some sort of decision(whether that is where he's going or what teams are out of the running) by mid week.

Also, he reported that their are trade rumors going around the front offices of the league that Dragic is involved in a trade for a star player and he quoted another GM as saying if the trade rumor is true the Suns will be a very scary team next season.

But then he proceeded to say his informants are saying it could be in a deal that nets us Rondo + assets. He said Dragic's future hinges on Lebron's decision.

Obviously the typical amount of grains of salt comes with these claims.


----------



## Hyperion

I get nervous when the media uses the term "scary" to describe a team. Generally the team is in the bad side of scary when that happens. 

The only way I can see the Suns becoming legitimately scary is if they get Lebron.


----------



## Dissonance

Does it help that it wasn't a real media guy and just a guy?


----------



## Maravilla

Gambo already shot down any truth to rondo talks via twitter.

But dragic involved in a trade for a star does make things interesting regarding the lebron situation... Guess we will continue to wait and see.


----------



## Maravilla

Fwiw i hate the idea of a rondo/bledsoe backcourt. The nasty defense it would bring does not make up for the train wreck i foresee offensively with those two.


----------



## Dissonance

If it gets us LeBron and another star (some speculate Love there), I'll fly to PHX from NJ just to take Goran to airport myself :laugh:

And I'll do sexual favors to anyone to make these scenarios happen....

I'm not that optimistic but we'll see what happens.



PS. Yeah, Rondo wouldn't make any sense since part of Goran getting dealt is because too many ball handlers.


----------



## Dissonance

Welp looks like we're out according to those insiders and we were just used to assist Bledsoe's deal who's gonna get maxed. Same agent.

Figured as much except using part. But LeBron's gonna be his agent's bitch, run away from ever stepping foot in West and ignore the best bball decision for him. 

Apparently, we have some things potentially lined up. Hopefully, it happens and they don't stay the course too much. Worst thing we can do is get complacent. Screams regression happening. Of course, don't do anything do stupid.


----------



## Dissonance

Hm. Now it sounds like it wasn't because of Bledsoe, but they helped us out cuz of it with insider info. We're just out regardless. Weird wording they had.

If I sound bitter before, it's because it is and I am haha. Despite not being optimistic.


----------



## King Joseus

Bron in Phoenix would've been a lot more fun. Oh well.


----------



## Maravilla

I feel this whole cleveland angle is something that big media is pushing simply for the story. Yes its a legit possibility, but at this point the way its been pushed when nobody knows anything is just silly. 

Not that im expecting him to sign here, just holding out hope...but ill wait until i read it from someone more reliable and confirmed by coro or gambo. 

Damn. Had i ever been put on public blast like that by a former employer i would never go back there unless they were completely offering the farm that nobody else could provide.


----------



## l0st1

Apparently Lebron doesn't want to play in Cleveland but his family and agent are pushing it hard.

Either way, really sucks Lebron didn't come here. I think it was the best basketball choice and would of been a great story throughout the season to see these guys play together.

Those same "Insiders" are reporting Suns are now targeting Deng and Gasol. And there are still trade rumors around. Bledsoe apparently wants max. Suns will probably give it to him and the most likely of the two to be trade is Dragic apparently.


----------



## l0st1

Also read that we have now contacted Greg Monroe's Agent as well.

Last I read is Monroe does not want to play with Josh Smith and was threatening to accept the qualifying offer if Smith wasn't traded.


----------



## Dissonance

Meh. Greg Monroe.

Would hope McD has a better plan B.


----------



## cima

Why didn't we throw $$ at Bosh? Figure he's not enough to put us over the top?


----------



## Dissonance

I would've welcomed it but way too late now and Rockets have practically thrown their panties at him and a max deal. 


There is still this despite Love to Cavs reports



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487047674999234561


----------



## cima

Are we even going to go after anyone? I kind of like our youth movement and would rather play that out instead of signing someone like Luol Deng or Pau Gasol. They're just going to take minutes from our younger guys.

I think our biggest priority should be re-signing Bledsoe. He needs to be our prize FA since we struck out on the big names. Next year's FA class is kind of a dud too, so looks like we'll just keep building through the draft. And if Dragic opts out next offseason we need to re-sign him too...


----------



## Dissonance

I just realized I didn't answer what you said before lol. "Why we didn't?" Maybe they reached out to Bosh's people but didn't get a receptive response. Or probably figured Bosh wouldn't come to us. Same with Melo. 


I doubt we'll get Deng or Gasol. Unless Deng comes cheap. McD won't force a signing. If there's no star or it's smart, he'll keep collecting assets for a trade. They may have been a little patient with locking up Bledsoe because of Max demands and I think they would deal him as part of a star trade. Dragic's player option next yr being key in that and having an expensive back court and not much upfront.


----------



## cima

Isaiah Thomas visiting us today. Do we add him and re-sign Bledsoe? I guess it's good insurance if Dragic leaves next year.


----------



## Dissonance

This only makes sense if he's cheap or Bledsoe or Goran is headed elsewhere.


----------



## Dissonance

I just read the 3rd guard envision being reported is BS. Thomas is back up for things in the works.....that involves Bledsoe.


And Gasol, Deng are not gonna happen. A lot of players hate Sarver for his anti-player stuff.


----------



## l0st1

Getting Thomas can only mean we will be trading Dragic or Bledsoe. Otherwise why did we draft Ennis?

Not sure Thomas is a suitable replacement for either Dragic or Bledsoe.


----------



## Dissonance

Now, sounds like Deng is in play for us....


----------



## Maravilla

We just signed isaiah thomas to an offer sheet.


----------



## Dissonance

Interesting news from those "insiders."


Suns after Love hard. Confirmed by other. That's the focus. They would also do it without commitment from Love.

Wolves waiting to see if Cavs budge and deal Wiggins. Our offer is Morris' and Dragic apparently. It would take Dragic. Not Bledsoe.

Suns really want Deng badly with report of trying to insert themselves before he agrees to Heat cuz of potential Love deal. Surround him with defense.

Nothing on Monroe (he said Pistons so I assume)

I guess Suns are looking at Stephenson. (Said Pacers thing is ding-dong head)

And we talked Marion's agent.


----------



## Dissonance

Oh, and they also did say we'd address PF if we move on from Love though.


----------



## AG

Dissonance said:


> Interesting news from those "insiders."
> 
> 
> Suns after Love hard. Confirmed by other. That's the focus. *They would also do it without commitment from Love.*
> 
> Wolves waiting to see if Cavs budge and deal Wiggins. Our offer is Morris' and Dragic apparently. It would take Dragic. Not Bledsoe.
> 
> Suns really want Deng badly with report of trying to insert themselves before he agrees to Heat cuz of potential Love deal. Surround him with defense.
> 
> Nothing on Monroe (he said Pistons so I assume)
> 
> I guess Suns are looking at Stephenson. (Said Pacers thing is ding-dong head)
> 
> And we talked Marion's agent.


NO!!! Huge risk, if he doesn't want to sign here and we give up all that, we're screwed. 

And I don't want that headcase Stephenson.


----------



## l0st1

Dissonance said:


> Interesting news from those "insiders."
> 
> 
> Suns after Love hard. Confirmed by other. That's the focus. They would also do it without commitment from Love.
> 
> Wolves waiting to see if Cavs budge and deal Wiggins. Our offer is Morris' and Dragic apparently. It would take Dragic. Not Bledsoe.
> 
> Suns really want Deng badly with report of trying to insert themselves before he agrees to Heat cuz of potential Love deal. Surround him with defense.
> 
> Nothing on Monroe (he said Pistons so I assume)
> 
> I guess Suns are looking at Stephenson. (Said Pacers thing is ding-dong head)
> 
> And we talked Marion's agent.


Where did you see those posts about Love? I can't find em.

EDIT: Finally found it. Stephenson part was "Ding-dong- DEAD" as in no more talking with Pacers it sounded like.

So assume for a second we get love. I don't like a starting backcourt of Thomas and Bledsoe. Way too undersized


----------



## Ballscientist

l0st1 said:


> Where did you see those posts about Love? I can't find em.


Suns are dark horse. That is why it is hard for you to find.

Yes, my source says Suns love Love!


----------



## l0st1

Ballscientist said:


> Suns are dark horse. That is why it is hard for you to find.
> 
> Yes, my source says Suns love Love!


I have no idea what you are saying. And that basically applies to every one of your posts.


----------



## Maravilla

I read earlier that McD and Saunders were seen in vegas talking " for a long time". I like the matrix part. Love would be cool if we got deng too. Also read that we have asked about taj gibson, so that could be related to the part about addressing PF regardless.

Stephenson would suck. There are few players i want on my roster less than him.


----------



## Maravilla

And did yall see Warren today? Looked pretty damn solid. Im coming around on him. Archie looked good, and Len looked like ass still so par for the course.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Deng signed with Heat, Stephenson with Hornets (I'm happy he did).

We signed Tolliver, not a huge deal, but hopefully a good addition to the team, haven't seen much of him.

For now it seems like we won't be seeing a big name in Suns this season. We have a big base of guards and a lot of potential for deals and trades, but until now all rumors turned out to be just wishful thinking.

I wrote a post (twice) about Bogdan Bogdanovic as I have closely watched him because he played for the biggest rival of my favorite local team but lost it as my session ran out and then some bug happened, so if I find the will for it I'll rewrite it later


----------



## Maravilla

I blame Sarver.


----------



## Hyperion

Maravilla said:


> I blame Sarver.


For once, it's not Sarver. It's Rich Paul, Bledsoe's agent, who had completely screwed up these negotiations. Not a single team to gave an offer sheet better than the Suns. 

http://arizonasports.com/41/1758061/NBA-insider-Bledsoe-agent-boxed-into-a-corner


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Now I'm scared other teams wouldn't want to trade for him, as he showed his lousy character in the last month.


----------



## Hyperion

He'll probably take the qualifying offer, kick ass this year, and then get a 4yr/60mil offer from a desperate GM. I don't see him taking 4/50 from the Suns even though he'll be losing more than he'll be making. There is ZERO chance that he jumps ANOTHER level and becomes a top guard in the league next year. 

Two knee surgeries on the same knee before the age of 24 is what's stopping him from getting paid max.


----------



## Maravilla

Hyperion said:


> For once, it's not Sarver. It's Rich Paul, Bledsoe's agent, who had completely screwed up these negotiations. Not a single team to gave an offer sheet better than the Suns.
> 
> http://arizonasports.com/41/1758061/NBA-insider-Bledsoe-agent-boxed-into-a-corner


Oh no in all seriousness i know who the responsible one is when it comes to this bledsoe situation... I just default back to blaming Sarver for anything and everything. 


I do blame Sarver for the current "image" that the suns now have because of his tactics during the lockout. It seems to me that players have not and wont be forgetting that anytime soon. Or at the very least it will take A bit more repair work from Sarver to get him back over the hump.


----------



## Hyperion

What'd he do during the lockout?

Bledsoe is probably taking the qualifying offer and betting that he can stay healthy and produce better than last year. He's walking away from 8 million by doing this over 3 years, he'll need to get more than 15 million a year. That's some dangerous ground to be traipsing. His agent is essentially putting him in the position of losing money if he can't get a max deal now. On top of that, he's risking his future and betting on his bad knees. He should focus on getting paid and signing a shorter deal like two years.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Hyperion said:


> What'd he do during the lockout?


If I recall correctly he had some moments of being a money hungry bastard in the face of players, like you know "let's change the NBA so the owners make more money" type of talks. 

Nothing really new, but just wanted to put this here:
http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...rver-we-havent-heard-from-bledsoe-in-4-months


----------



## Maravilla

By most accounts he was one of the most hardline owners against the players during negotiations.


----------



## Dissonance

And Sarver's in the wrong game to make shit ton of money unless you're not in a huge market. Most billionaires buy an NBA team for fun.

If you want to make money, it's NFL or MLB.


----------



## Maravilla

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512004896183562240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512004950390751232
Preach it, Jerry.


----------



## Dissonance

Let that bitch sign the QO and ship his ass out.


----------



## l0st1

Dissonance said:


> Let that bitch sign the QO and ship his ass out.


I'm torn I kind of want to play him so we can possibly trade him(will be hard with Bledsoe having veto power) but I also want to play him every minute of every game and watch his knee explode or bench him and watch him cry as he realizes his max contract remains a dream


----------



## Hyperion

I'd take option B. That's a win win win since another team (Lakers?) will offer him a big contract.


----------



## Maravilla

When was the last time that we saw a player so oblivious to how the rest of the league sees him?


----------



## Dissonance

> The Phoenix Suns have no interest in sign-and-trade discussions with the Minnesota Timberwolves involving restricted free-agent guard Eric Bledsoe, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> The Suns would want an All-Star – or potential All-Star – in return for Bledsoe and had only considered Kevin Love in a possible sign-and-trade scenario with the Timberwolves, league sources told Yahoo Sports. Minnesota eventually traded Love to the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> The Timberwolves are showing a willingness to offer Bledsoe a four-year, $63 million maximum contract in a sign-and-trade, but only if they could dump undesirable contracts onto the Suns, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> Minnesota is $6 million-plus over the salary cap, and has only minimum contracts and a $1.5 million trade exception slot left to acquire players.
> 
> Phoenix is willing to let Bledsoe sign a $3.7 million qualifying offer before training camp and become a free agent in July 2015. Phoenix could still offer Bledsoe the most lucrative contract on the market next year.
> 
> The Suns offered Bledsoe a four-year, $48 million contract in July, but Bledsoe's representatives insist that the guard's value is a full maximum contract. There's been minimal communication between Bledsoe's representatives and Suns officials since the franchise's offer in July.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/source...-sign-and-trade-with-minnesota-214336996.html


----------



## Hyperion

Great, so the short bus of the league just reaffirmed to Bledsoe's ego that he is a max player.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

F*ck.


----------



## Maravilla

???


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Dissonance said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/source...-sign-and-trade-with-minnesota-214336996.html


But the most funny thing is that they will give us their undesired contracts for a player who, right now, is technically a 3.8 mil QO guy. I really wouldn't have a problem with this if they would give us some real front court value, but I have a feeling that the chances of that happening are the same as the chances it will snow in Phoenix next weekend.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, it's definitely not happening unless McD is in panic mode.


----------



## Hyperion

What I don't understand is the money. He's unwilling to negotiate a great deal for himself. It's stupid. It's not like he's making a stand where the Suns completely undervalued him at like $6mil/yr. 

If he were to get a MAX contract after signing a QO (risky but his best case) he would get roughly a 3yr/$53million deal added to his QO deal of $3.7mil, it's ~4yr/57mil. He's risking everything (could blow out his knee completely this year and it's not outside the realm of probability) for $9 million over 4 years.


----------



## Hyperion

New wrinkle that I just realized, why isn't he looking for a 2 years with a 2 year player option? I mean, if he really thinks he's worth the max, in two years 30% of the max would be ~$24mil as it's set to increase significantly.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Len fractured his pinkie again. The same he fractured in the first game of the Summer League. He's out for at least a week. After some reports how the kid improved I was eager to see him play, hopefully his injury streak will stop now.


----------



## Dissonance

Len hurt. The sky is blue. Glass man (and not for his rebounding). This is getting annoying.


----------



## Maravilla

Well... I didn't hear much of the game and didn't see any.. But Bledsoe, Archie and Marcus, sounded nice during the small stretch of game that I did listen in on.


Against Flamengo....


----------



## Maravilla

Anyone else going to watch this preseason game on a friday night? Gonna join me??

I'll be watching from work. Or trying to at least.

EDIT: It is on Suns.com apparently.


----------



## Maravilla

Tolliver started and has a couple 3's already in the first. Who knew? Not I.


----------



## Maravilla

Bledsoe is being a pest on D vs Lawson.


----------

